# A couple of good eye pictures



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A couple of good eye pictures I took the other day.
Feel free to use these pictures, but please give credit to my website.

Marbled blue eye, if anyone ever wondered what they look like, not sure if there are any in-detail pictures on here of one.









Of course, a couple of blue eyed beauties.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow stunning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! Those are beautiful!!! I LOVE them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

NICE! :hi5: ...might just have to use that marbled eye on the color website...if you don't mind...wasn't able to find any good ones...but that's an excellent photo! :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you guys! I love all of my goaties, but my blue eyed ones are especially photogenic!



KW Farms said:


> NICE! :hi5: ...might just have to use that marbled eye on the color website...if you don't mind...wasn't able to find any good ones...but that's an excellent photo! :thumb:


No problemo! You've used two of my other ones, and you can put my website name under them as well.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! You take stunning pictures! You definitely have real talent, and patience (because I am sure the goats weren't easy subjects to take such close pictures of!)!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the last one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Thank you guys! I love all of my goaties, but my blue eyed ones are especially photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! When I get a chance i'll get it added and get your website under the other two pics as well. You take some great eye photos! :thumb: If you happen to get anymore marbled eye pics feel free to pm or email me. Been looking for good ones...just can't find many. :chin: Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Kylie- They might be of the same goat, but I will probably take some more LOL!



Stacykins said:


> Wow! You take stunning pictures! You definitely have real talent, and patience (because I am sure the goats weren't easy subjects to take such close pictures of!)!


Definitely have to have patience haha! I've got quite a few bad ones.  Thank you! I love photography, especially goat eyes.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Roger- Me too!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Roger. I love that last picture!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are Great! I love them all!...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so pretty........


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Those are awesome pictures! I have never seen a marbled eye before. You have beautiful goats! :drool:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I agree with the consensus here about the last one being absolutely gorgeous (but they all are)! She looks like she is a model for colored contact lenses!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------

